# Johannis? NOt sure can someone verify for me please?



## slyons93 (Aug 2, 2012)

So i have what i thought was 2 Johannis, but after some discussion and reading alot of peoples post about them not really having what they thought they had... I started to question some of my fish. I was pretty sure i had Johannis but they look different from what I have researched. Please tell me what you think. I got them when they were 1.5-2" they are about 4-5" now. *** had them for about 2 years. I had three but one passed about 6 months after getting them.


by slyons93, on Flickr
Fish 1


by slyons93, on Flickr
Fish 2


by slyons93, on Flickr
Another view of Fish 2


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The top one could be a female Pseudotropheus cyanaeorhabdos. (Electric Blue Johanni)

The bottom one is a hybrid in all probability. The female shows the correct horizontal barring, she is a good specimen. The male also has vertical barring, and broken up bars, markings typically only seen on hybrids.


----------



## slyons93 (Aug 2, 2012)

i thought as well that the top was a female but was pointed out to me that females are yellow, not a blue. So thats why i was so confused. So a male johanni and a possible hybrid.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

slyons93 said:


> i thought as well that the top was a female but was pointed out to me that females are yellow, not a blue. So thats why i was so confused. So a male johanni and a possible hybrid.


So what you are saying is that you are not certain if the top one is a male or female? What made you think it was a female?


----------



## slyons93 (Aug 2, 2012)

yes i thought the top one was a female at first because of the size difference and the difference in markings. the 2nd and 3rd photos, the fish is larger and has more defined stripes instead of lines. so i assumed (stupid me) that was the difference in males and females. so now i am to believe that they are not male and female but instead are male johanni and a non-johanni if you will.....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you have had the top fish since it was small, say 1" or less, we can conclude what it is.

Pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos are born blue, both the males and females. They stay blue.

Pseudotropheus johanni are born yellow. Males turn blue.

Mature males are impossible to differentiate. Mature females are easy to differentiate.


----------



## slyons93 (Aug 2, 2012)

well they were about 2.5" when i got them and they were both blue. doesnt really help huh? lol


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

slyons93 said:


> well they were about 2.5" when i got them and they were both blue. doesnt really help huh? lol


No it doesn't help. If the fish is male, you'll never have a positive ID.


----------



## slyons93 (Aug 2, 2012)

well thanks for trying anyways


----------

